# Diggory is not sleeping in his house anymore



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Diggory was outside his house when I woke up today. Now it is only the 5th day I've had him home but this is the first time he has done this. When I put my hand in the cage to get his wheel out to clean, he went back into his house. But I just got back from church and he is outside his house again. I searched it on the forums and someone said that they sometimes sleep outside their house when they are very sick. This terrifies me. He was eating and drinking normal last night because the same amount of food and water was gone today. Do I just wait a couple days and watch him really close? Could sleeping outside his house be caused by anything else?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Other information: He's 6 weeks and four days old. So he could be quilling. Could that be the cause? He also had a big day yesterday, his first footbath and nail trimming. He is eating right now so I know his appetite is fine. And he looks healthy.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you have a heat set up?
What's the temperature in his cage?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a space heater so the ambient temp in here is 74. I have a heating pad under his cage where his house is. Maybe he got to warm? But to me it barely feels warm at all through the plastic(he's in cheap totes until I have more time/cash) and fleece. He's back in his house now... Another thing could be that I have my tshirt folded and over by his food bowls and that is where he was sleeping. Possibly he just wanted to be closer to my smell? Which would be adorable.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Was she under something, sleeping?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

When I found him out of his house he was not under anything but his nose was right up against the tshirt I had in there, almost buried in it. The rest of his body was uncovered.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies in a new home often take time to figure out where they want to sleep. It is not uncommon for a baby to be sleeping under their wheel, in a litter box, by the food dish or anywhere else. Make certain he is eating normally by counting the number of kibble you give him. Also, make sure his tummy is nice and warm. It's most likely just because he is a baby in a new home, but keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't be too concerned since it was just a one time thing. If it continues to happen, I'd take her in for a vet visit.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers. I worry about everything. You will see me on here many more times I assure you.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

He's still sleeping by his food bowl. I considered moving the heating pad over there so he isn't cold but maybe he's too hot and that's why he moved?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

alyssinreality said:


> He's still sleeping by his food bowl. I considered moving the heating pad over there so he isn't cold but maybe he's too hot and that's why he moved?


If he gets too cold, he'll move into the place with the heat pad by himself. I don't think you need to worry too much ^_^


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

The first month I had Henry, he would sleep in his wheel and didn't like his igloo.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I need all the reassurance I can get. My boyfriend and I made a snuggle sack last night for him and I slept with it to make it smell like me. I'm going to put it in there tonight and see if he's in it when I wake up in the morning.


----------

